# 10 Gallon Sorority



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure if I want to ever do this because the risk is too much for me but how many girls can you fit in a 10 gallon naturally planted tank COMFORTABLY? At the same time still making the group safe as far as numbers go. I was thinking 4-5 almost 2 gallons per fish. Would that guess be correct?

VS Oto's or pygmy corries what is the standard for them about 4-5 fit comfortably with one betta female? Just trying to get up a good community tank for nix. I would love to have some beautiful fish with her but my guess is she would beat up guppies, frogs, and maybe even oto's or corries depending on how large they can get to defend themselves. I also thought about other female betta and I just want to make sure in the end the community set in place will be the best option for nix.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure about the Otos or cories, but 4-5 girl bettas would do fine in a 10 gallon. I would go with a total of 5 at the most rather than 4.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had 6 in a 10 gallon at one time. But 5 would work perfect


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorority - 5-6, but you could squeeze in up to 8 if you had live plants.
Otos - You could fit 5 with a female betta.
Pygmy Cories - You could fit 6 with a female betta.

Keep in mind that otos are very fragile and will often die out of the blue, they can often starve as many are wild caught and cannot get used to prepared foods. Pygmy Corydoras are good, but I think the corydoras hasborus is quite fragile. Best to go with something like corydoras pygmaeus or corydoras hastatus.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I had a go with otos once but I could never get them to eat. All the other fish ate the algae wafers I tried to give them and even the zucchini! But for some poeple, otos turn out to be great so if you really want them go ahead and give them a shot.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

I say around 10 is possible. 1 gallon per fish works out fine if you do water changes often enough. If I had to, and I had only fair interests in those females, I would try even 15 females in a 10 gallon. However, for my gorgeous and expensive females, I house them in 1 gallon jar drip system. So far so good, haven't caught a disease that would kill or spread between the fishes yet.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

No offense but that is way too many fish in a 10 gallon tank. Even if you are a level wizard at keeping your water params at 0 your females would be very stressed out due to small territories. Bettas like to claim territories and with a 10 gallon among 10-15 bettas there would be to small of territories. They would most likely fight more often.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

O.O 10 is WAY WAY WAY overstocking, H no that is abusive.

Agree 100% with Leo, 10-15 in a 10 gallon is cruel and dangerous. The rule is 1 gallon per inch of fish, betta can be up to 2 inches thus 2 gallons per fish, 5 fish is the highest I honestly feel you should safely go.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah 15 bettas is like putting them back in cups. You should start out with 5; 2 gallons of space for each fish. Well, the alpha might be a little greedy eventually and could own a little more space for herself but that's why you should keep the numbers low.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What's best for first introducing girls? Can you divide the tank into 5 parts for a few weeks to just get use to each other or just do the add the most docile in first and then the most aggressive last? I want to go for oto's but I can't find a place that sells them around here and I'm afraid to ship them since people say they don't do well in shipping.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ooh, another to-be sorority owner. ^^ I'm getting a sorority soon as well, except it's in a 20 gallon. I find the most comfortable method to let the cups with them inside it float in the tank for 3-5 days, and then add the least aggressive to the most aggressive.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm thinking Nix will have to go in last then xD

The more I think on it the more I want a sorority of girls. I really enjoy betta and every time I ask myself what other fish I want I can only really think of pleco but I would need a massive tank for it (maybe getting one for my 55 goldie tank though )


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You like bottom feeders don't you? (-; Good luck with this sorority and your goldie tank!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't shoot me down lol. I was simply sharing what had worked out for me in the past. Granted, in the future, as I had mention somewhere in this forum I am a returning hobbyist, I will limit it to 1 fish per 2 gallon as yall said.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You like bottom feeders don't you? (-; Good luck with this sorority and your goldie tank!


How did you guess? I mostly love pleco's because that was my first fish...well actually it was the fish originally in with the pleco but as he grew he started eating the fish and all I had left was a pleco in a huge tank by himself. His name was Picasso and he was an interesting guy. Eventually got too big for a 30 gallon so away he went to a new home.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Context Clues.  Cories, Otos, and Plecos all scurry on the bottom surfaces. 
He ate all the fish? Okay, I'm scared of them now. I'm sorry you guys got separated, he sounded like a very fun yet dangerous fish. Lol


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

whatsupyall said:


> Don't shoot me down lol. I was simply sharing what had worked out for me in the past. Granted, in the future, as I had mention somewhere in this forum I am a returning hobbyist, I will limit it to 1 fish per 2 gallon as yall said.


 No one shooting you down lol. Just no one here wants a hurt or sad betta.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Context Clues.  Cories, Otos, and Plecos all scurry on the bottom surfaces.
> He ate all the fish? Okay, I'm scared of them now. I'm sorry you guys got separated, he sounded like a very fun yet dangerous fish. Lol


Yup, he got so big it was alarming o.o those fish can become massive. Which was why we had to give him up. When I get my new one I'll be ready with a large enough tank for him or her. Or maybe I won't get a common and settle for a smaller pleco breed. >.< Would be easier.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 to Lebron, floating for a day or two would be a good idea. Or if you had a bunch of livebearer breeder nets. lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys. Now I have to decide if a sorority will make me happier than having something else in the tank with Nix.


----------



## DuyDawg (Nov 4, 2012)

For those of you who reccomend putting the least aggressive female betta fish in the 10 gallon first, how do you go about identifying agression?

Would I place the five female betta fish close together while they are in their own individual cups and see which one flares up? how does an aggressive and submissive betta fish act?


----------

